# Hallo



## Celtic (8 Okt. 2008)

Wollte ma kurz Hallo sagen.

Denke einige kennen mich ja bereits 

Muss leider vorweg sagen das ich etwas eingespannt bin,da ich auf 4 Foren bisserl tätig bin.Aber werde ma regelmässig vorbeischauen.

Interessen sind vorwiegend alles über den PB und Dita von Teese. (Sammler und Jäger)

So zum Schluss ein großes Lob an das Team und alle user.

Cu Celtic 
​


----------



## mark lutz (8 Okt. 2008)

na dann sei uns mal willkommen hier mein freund und viel spass beim jägern und sammlern


----------



## Muli (8 Okt. 2008)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen und Danke für dein Lob!
Du weißt ja, steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein und cih freue mich, wenn du immer mal reinschaust!

Lieben Gruß,


Muli


----------



## gonzales (8 Okt. 2008)

hi celtic  
herzlich willkommen  schön das du ma vorbei guckst 
und viel spass hier :thumbup:
mfg hengst


----------



## Tokko (8 Okt. 2008)

Willkommen Celtic.

Dein Name ist ja nicht gerade unbekannt.

Danke für deine Vorstellung und viel Erfolg beim jagen etc.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## Katzun (8 Okt. 2008)

habe ich auch schonmal irgendwo gelesen

herzlich willkommen bei uns


----------



## maierchen (10 Okt. 2008)

Tja dann mal viel Spaß Beim 

fangen und

jagen!(oder So)

herzlich Wilkommen!


----------



## 111333555 (12 Okt. 2008)

Hallo Celtic!

ich wünsche dir viel spaß hier;-)


----------



## bibabaer (30 Okt. 2008)

Auch von mir ein *Herzliches Willkommen*, alter Kollege 
Dabei fällt mir ein...ich sollt mich auch mal vorstellen 
Na das kommt noch....


----------



## Katzun (30 Okt. 2008)

lollypop schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein *Herzliches Willkommen*, alter Kollege
> Dabei fällt mir ein...ich sollt mich auch mal vorstellen
> Na das kommt noch....




dein benutzerbild lollypop, kommt mir aber auch sehr sehr bekannt vor :thumbup:


----------



## Muli (31 Okt. 2008)

Der Name ist mir nicht unbekannt!

Schön, dass du den Weg zu uns gefunden hast und Danke für das Lob!

Herzlich willkommen!


----------

